# Trouble getting ride Insano's on and off



## Juzzs8 (May 16, 2008)

Hey, 
I recently bought a pair of ride Insano's. Where I've downsized from size 12 to 11.5. Good boot once they are on. Fit nice. But I'm really having trouble getting them on and off. Really have to push feet in hard to get hem in and same getting them off really have to pull. It's that hard that it's really starting to hurt my forefoot. Wondering if anyone else has problem and how to fix it. It's as if the you he just won't loosen enough to get feet in and I can't work out how to loosen them many more. 
It's a weird situation. You all probably think I'm a retard for it. But it's making me want go get rid of them for something easier and softer! 

Cheers!!

Juzz.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Get them as loose as possible. Pull up on the tongue good until it's AAAALLLLLL the way out.

I find every decent fitting pair of boots is a total chore to get on and off. Just the nature of the beast, I suppose. Fuckin' way she goes!


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

The only issue I had with my Insanos was the pull tab getting "tangled" up when I would tighten them after having them loose. Hard to explain, but since the pull tab sits half way down the liner it would kind of bury itself under the curve of the tongue so that when I tightened the boots they would tangle. Making it a bitch to loosen up again. It happened maybe three times, now I pay more attention. I love these boots, 20+ days and they still feel great.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I tried them on and had the same problem if I recall, however the impression the left with the fit was still a positive one. If you let 'em go, give me a shout. Best of luck.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a pair of Jacksons that i had the same problem with. What i found was if you pull the boot tounge up and out your foot slides right in.


----------



## Eat Sleep Shred (Oct 1, 2013)

Boot's need to be hard to get into because if they were easy to get into, they be easy to get out of, which would make riding difficult at best and unsafe at worst. Just pull harder on the tongue, that's what is getting in the way of your foot after all. Boot's only loosen up to a point, sometimes you just need more elbow grease.


----------



## Juzzs8 (May 16, 2008)

cheers guys.

Just realised the Boa that does the bottom section isnt quite releasing the lace properly therefore cant loosen it enough to get on and off.
quite annoying, now i have to wait for spare parts!!


----------



## Juzzs8 (May 16, 2008)

Dont suppose anyone knows how to fix the side boa? only 2.5 weeks left of the season and i wont get replacement in time. and i cant even get my foot in the boot now..


----------



## Juzzs8 (May 16, 2008)

nevermind! worked it out! all good now! 
They are a dream to get on and off now, cant believe i didnt realise earlier!!


----------

